# Puppy Linux KDE



## Irishwhistle

Is there a way to put KDE on Puppy Linux?

~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

can't recall even managing to install puppy permanently to my hard drive, i had loads of problems. is your puppy loaded on your HD or livecd ?


----------



## patrickv

hope somehow these helps
http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=17596
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/forumdisplay.php?f=71


----------



## Irishwhistle

Believe it or not I have installed Puppy on my HD and I love it. It is fast and it even has a tool that I found that is similar to CNR. It is quite different than someting like SuSE or Slackware, that is why I want KDE. I have found though that it does not really run very well on CD, it runs much better on an HD.

~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

btw, puppy i think is XFCE,suse also has xfce,so does ubuntu (xubuntu), so does nearly all major distro,but anyhows,hope all works well

cheers


----------



## Irishwhistle

Actually, Puppy does not come with XFCE, I did download it though. I got XFCE 4.2 and then found that there is an update for it, I am going to install that. I like it better than KDE. I have a SuSE Live DVD that uses KDE (it is version 9.2 though).

~Jordan


----------

